# hi everyone lumby here



## lumby (Apr 4, 2009)

hi to u all,hope everyone is good.iv just bought my first audi tt in which case i love as iv moved up from a fiesta st so big improvements.picked up my car for£7k on a 51 plate its had a few tricks done to it such a revo remap full miltec exhaust,supposidly this was done through RS a devision of audi???? a top spoiler and lenso wheels with rear drilled and grooved disks front are awaiting to wear down lol,its had a good run on the diagnostics and running in at a 278 bhp in which case i love very much,thats pretty much it i guess other than it has come with a personisled number plate D4V TT which is up for sale if anyone is interested. bye the way my name is nick lol. hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome. 

Have the full stop and return buttons broken on your keyboard? :lol:


----------



## lumby (Apr 4, 2009)

just got slightly carried away lol as im off out my bad,lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Put some pics up then!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome do a mod of your own join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

